# A few gun racks I made.



## jaustin

new to the forum and thought I would share a few racks I made.

I had a request to make a couple rifle racks,
these where to mainly hold ar-15 and Barret rifles.

Made with walnut. All the but rest holes and barrel holes where cut out using a Carvewright machine.

http://i94.Rule #2/albums/l89/gunracksonline/20130527_152746_zps3a889a1b.jpg

http://i94.Rule #2/albums/l89/gunracksonline/20130527_151936_zps9c6e4f91.jpg

http://i94.Rule #2/albums/l89/gunracksonline/20130527_151841_zpse219a408.jpg

http://i94.Rule #2/albums/l89/gunracksonline/20130527_151816_zpsee045698.jpg

Here is a stand to set my 1911 on while working on grips.

http://i94.Rule #2/albums/l89/gunracksonline/IMG_0053_zpsb0080f19.jpg

pistol rack with a carved draw front.

http://i94.Rule #2/albums/l89/gunracksonline/IMG_0024.jpg

and a last picture. of a Bethlehem olive wood pen and a custom pen case.

http://i94.Rule #2/albums/l89/gunracksonline/IMG_0019.jpg

http://i94.Rule #2/albums/l89/gunracksonline/IMG_0020.jpg





Thanks for looking 

John


----------



## LSCG

great work John! 

I really like the Bethlehem olive wood pen and pen case, and the pistol rack is really cool!


----------



## HomeBody

Did you do the carving? That stagecoach scene took many hours. Awesome! Gary


----------



## jaustin

Thanks
The carving was done using a Carvewright machine. 

Think it took about 90 mins to do the stagecoach and about 60 mins to do the cross.


----------



## ripjack13

Holy cow. Nice rack! Got any mossbergs?


----------



## jaustin

ripjack13 said:


> Holy cow. Nice rack! Got any mossbergs?



Thanks, 
Sorry don't own a mossbergs, do have a shotgun but can't remember what it is.


----------



## Kevin

You ought to familiarize yourself with that mystery shotgun and become proficient with it. Those AR's have their place but they aren't the end all be all. I have AR and AK platforms also but my shotty and 1911 are my goto HD weapons. JMO. 

PS I hope you were just testing that rack where you have it and that isn't your permanent place for the AR's! 

Nice job on the racks.


----------



## jaustin

The shotgun was bought from a alcoholic brother in law, for $40 to keep it from ending up in a pawn shop. 

It was his dad's, I plan on giving it to his son when he us responsible enough to own it. That's why I don't know much about it. 

Now the ar are mine and where used to show the racks to the current owner I built the racks for. 

Have a few other rifles and handguns.


----------



## Kevin

jaustin said:


> The shotgun was bought from a alcoholic brother in law, for $40 to keep it from ending up in a pawn shop.
> 
> It was his dad's, I plan on giving it to his son when he us responsible enough to own it. ...



You're a good uncle.


----------



## ripjack13

jaustin said:


> The shotgun was bought from a alcoholic brother in law, for $40 to keep it from ending up in a pawn shop.
> 
> It was his dad's, I plan on giving it to his son when he us responsible enough to own it. That's why I don't know much about it.



Wow... to you for saving the day. I hope the boy grows up to be a fine responsible young lad. 

Back on topic....
I actually would like to have a gun rack to show mine off, but in a house full of kids here, that would not be wise.

I like the fact also that the pen is a fountain pen. IMO, Makes it worth more sentimentally. 

I dabble in making 1911 grips too. If I might be so bold to ask, how do you get the spacing for the screw holes? I'm looking into gettin a jig to help me out spacing them accurately. If they are off a smidgen, forget it, it's junk. I now have a few junk grips. :dash2:

Thanx...


----------



## jaustin

ripjack13 said:


> jaustin said:
> 
> 
> 
> The shotgun was bought from a alcoholic brother in law, for $40 to keep it from ending up in a pawn shop.
> 
> It was his dad's, I plan on giving it to his son when he us responsible enough to own it. That's why I don't know much about it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow... to you for saving the day. I hope the boy grows up to be a fine responsible young lad.
> 
> Back on topic....
> I actually would like to have a gun rack to show mine off, but in a house full of kids here, that would not be wise.
> 
> I like the fact also that the pen is a fountain pen. IMO, Makes it worth more sentimentally.
> 
> I dabble in making 1911 grips too. If I might be so bold to ask, how do you get the spacing for the screw holes? I'm looking into gettin a jig to help me out spacing them accurately. If they are off a smidgen, forget it, it's junk. I now have a few junk grips. :dash2:
> 
> Thanx...
Click to expand...


Thanks everyone, his son knows I had it but he is still in High school and has a little temper. He will get it some day with the condition of not to sell it if he does it comes back to me. 

I made a few other racks this one is my favorite.

http://i94.Rule #2/albums/l89/gunracksonline/photobucket-25958-1351614954572.jpg

http://i94.Rule #2/albums/l89/gunracksonline/photobucket-38963-1351614895604.jpg

http://i94.Rule #2/albums/l89/gunracksonline/photobucket-27722-1351460891559.jpg


----------



## ripjack13

Nice. Kinda looks like antlers.

Also...thanx for the jig info! I'll be lookin into that.


----------



## Kevin

John, do you like the acog on top of the A2 receiver? I tried it and did not like it for shooting *and* carry reasons. I have one AR with an A2 receiver and I just shoot steel sights and frankly I like it better than my low profile with the acog, although I do like it too. Just something about open sights that I have always liked best. Even with my terrible eyesight. Have you ever shot a low pro with an acog? If you haven't you should borrow a buddy's and compare to you carry version side by side. The difference is pretty extreme. Not knocking the A1/2 acog configuration if you like it, but you should try a low pro too.

Nice to have another shooter on board. Lots of us here.


----------



## Gary Max

Another plus vote for the pen display------------ makes me want to buy a CNC machine.


----------



## jaustin

Kevin said:


> John, do you like the acog on top of the A2 receiver? I tried it and did not like it for shooting *and* carry reasons. I have one AR with an A2 receiver and I just shoot steel sights and frankly I like it better than my low profile with the acog, although I do like it too. Just something about open sights that I have always liked best. Even with my terrible eyesight. Have you ever shot a low pro with an acog? If you haven't you should borrow a buddy's and compare to you carry version side by side. The difference is pretty extreme. Not knocking the A1/2 acog configuration if you like it, but you should try a low pro too.
> 
> Nice to have another shooter on board. Lots of us here.



That is a cheap Chinese scope that i purchase of ebay. I prefer iron sights over the scope but never took it off since it is high enough that I can use the iron sights under it.

Plus it helps to see the paper with out walking down rang.

Thanks Gary, if you haven't go over to the carvewright forum and see all the cool projects some of these guys do. they all are very helpful with helping with problems or using the machine.
Here is a sign i carved that a member made available for everyone.

http://i94.Rule #2/albums/l89/gunracksonline/photobucket-6768-1327783137224.jpg


----------



## Kevin

I really like that sign John.


----------



## Gary Max

The big trouble for me is that I want a Stinger 11 from Cam heads.


----------

